# new pic



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

seems a whole since i posted some pics up. I need to get somebody to take proper pictures but this will do for the time being.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Looking good mate. Great forearm vascularity especially.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice abs bro.

Comming along good.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looking good James, or Jack Russel Terrior. 

So damn lean. I would give my right testical to look that lean. 

Easy Diarrybarry, dont get your panties in a bunch.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i would give my right testical to have a bit more mass but im doing everything the best i can. progress is slow but steady.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

winger said:


> D
> 
> Easy Diarrybarry, dont get your panties in a bunch.


new pole......

shall we ban winger for 7 days or weeks 

lookin good killer, good abs and u have good genetics mate u'll grow big :bounce:


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

barry, dunno about the good genetics lol

im still a skinny ass but i have a unusually wide frame, so it doesnt look so bad. But the gains i am making are starting to make me look a lot fuller, its really rewarding when you are putting the effort in and seeing gains.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

9i think u do mate ur biceip joins nice and close to the elbow ut muscle bellys looks good... u got good shape abs and good forearms....size will come


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i still dont think i have naturally filled out yet, heavy cmpounds on and a good diet will hopefully do the trick. Thanks barry.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> i still dont think i have naturally filled out yet, heavy cmpounds on and a good diet will hopefully do the trick.


yeah munch hard and train hard mate i didnt fill out properly til i was 19/20 i reckon


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

same age as my brother and sister filled out, they went from being extreme ecto to quite meso. I just hope


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

You look about my size mate. How big are your arms, chest, waist and quads?


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

You look lean mate....

Which only goes to show you could eat more and get away with it

Just stay away from the winger juice.....aka beer

Nice abs


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

keep it up mate ladies will love the abs!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Nice picture mate, thought id ad some training pics. Also pic me and Flex.:lift:


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

:beer: Beefcakes!!!!!


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

She is half the size of you  Nice work mate.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Cheers mate


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Check out the man on the left, it's true a picture says a thousand words.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I take my hat off to Simon Robinson, the man has over come so much. Great bloke!!!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

chris jenkins said:


> I take my hat off to Simon Robinson, the man has over come so much. Great bloke!!!


True and the only man ever to guest pose at a Mr Olympia what a well deserved honour. Goes to show if you want it bad enough nothing will stop you!!! :lift:


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

man flex's legs look way better then dexters!

daaaaaaym


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

he is an amazing bloke, a great inspiration.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

chris, post some more pics of you lifting.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Il dig some out mate


----------

